# VW Clubman Autosleeper 2000



## bigbertha51 (Mar 15, 2020)

Help. We have developed a leak on the drivers side of the front window which is running along under the sun visors but cannot find where it is coming from. Can anyone help please


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum bigbertha!

Water leaks are notoriously difficult to deal with. I've just had a look at a pic of your MH n my guess would be the seal between the cab and the overhang. 

There are a number on here (@pudsey_bear) who do their own builds so would have knowledge of that.

Having suffered the same kind of problem in the past I'd say be careful what sealant you use - I believe some can destroy what's already there.


----------

